
Y Combinator Introduces Safe, Its Alternative To Convertible Notes - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/06/yc-safe/
======
ccmoberg
This is really interesting. My company is currently funded with convertible
debt, and we have had to modify the conversion date at least three times thus
far as we progressed through various twists and turns in our business model
and funding structure. The SAFE mechanism would have likely alleviated a large
and (unfortunately) recurring headache.

------
conexions
Here are the Safe documents if anyone is interested.
[http://ycombinator.com/safe/](http://ycombinator.com/safe/)

